# نظرية العوائقTheory of Constraints (TOC)



## نظامي (24 مارس 2006)

*مفاهيم أولية*

كل النظم الحقيقية في عالمنا لها معوق واحد على الأقل ، وإلا فإنها ستكون قادرة على إعطاء مخرجات لا نهائية، وذلك بالطبع يعتبر من المستحيلات.

تدعي نظرية العوائق أن النظام الحقيقي من المستبعد جداً أن يوجد لديه اكثر من ثلاثة معوقات. وهذا الطرح مبني على نماذج البرمجة الخطية Linear Programming والتي لها القدرة على حل مشاكل التحسين للأنظمة التي لديها عدة مئات من المعوقات. وقد وجد الباحثون أن حلول كل هذه المشاكل ماعدا القليل منها كانت غير مستقرة أو متزعزعة بطريقة تجعلها غير عملية على الإطلاق للتطبيق على النظم الحقيقية. ووجدوا أن الثبات والاستقرار للحلول كان على علاقة قوية بعدد العوائق في المسائل بمعنى أنه كلما زادت العوائق كلما قل الثبات او الاستقرار. ويدعي المتخصصون في نظرية العوائق ان ثلاثة عوائق في النظام تمثل الحد الحقيقي الاعلى عملياً. 

والمضمون الأساسي هنا هو أن إدارة النظام المعقد أو المنظمة يمكن أن يكون أسهل وأكثر فعالية في آن واحد إذا ما تم تزويد المدراء ببعض الجوانب التي يركزوا عليها، كرفع مستوى الأداء أو "تهذيب" العائق (أي جعله أقل إعاقه). وهذا بالتالي يقود إلى النظرة الاستراتيجية للشركة والتي يقود العائق فيها القرارات الاستراتيجية.

ومن المفاهيم الأساسية لنظرية المعوقات ايضاً أن الاختلاف ( في الانتاج واوقات نقل المواد) تمنع عملية موازنة التصنيع عند 100% من القدرة الانتاجية. وهذا المفهوم موضح في كتاب (الهدف The Goal) لجولدرات وكوكس Goldratt and Cox بمحكاة أعواد الكبريت والنرد والتي يمثل اللاعبون فيها محطات الانتاج. حيث يقوم كل لاعب في دروه بتمرير الرقم الأضغر من رميه للنرد (قدرة المحطة الانتاجية في دوره) وعدد أعواد الكبريت التي لديه ( العمل المنتظر انجازه في محطته) الى الشخص التالي. وعلى الرغم أن متوسط القدرة الانتاجية لكل محطة هو 3.5 وحدة في كل دورة، فإن القدرة الانتاجية الكلية للمصنع اقل بسبب لفات الصك العالية التي تضيع عندما لا يتوفر لها عمل. 

*خطوات التركيز الخمس*

تمثل هذه الخطوات الخمس عملية التحسن المستمر والتي تحدد وتستغل و تتحكم في معوقات النظام، سواء كان هذا النظام للتصنيع، أو للتوزيع، أو للمبيعات، أو لادارة المشاريع.
1- حدد معوق النظام.
2- قرر كيف ستستغل أو تستفيد من هذا المعوق أو المعوقات.
3- قم بتحويل الاشياء الاخرى الى القرار الذي اتخذته اعلاه.
4- هذب المعوق (إجعله أقل إعاقة)
5- في حال إختفى العائق في إحدى الخطوات السابقة قم بالعودة الى الخطوة رقم 1.
و الخطوة رقم صفر فهى الاتفاق على الهدف من النظام واختيار طرق قياس عالميه في سبيل الاتجاه الى هذا الهدف.


----------



## جاسر (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مقال جميل جداً, بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

دمت بخيرٍ


----------

